# PLL OH Algorithms



## Diniz (Sep 24, 2011)

My PLL OH Algorithms

[youtubehd]vpiaEf2arnY[/youtubehd]


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

Funny, I JUST started learning full OH PLL last night. xD


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 24, 2011)

Great work on the annotated intro screen, that must've taken quite a bit of effort, much appreciated.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 24, 2011)

Very good job on this video. I'm planning to learn some OH-plls and this video is a good resource.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 24, 2011)

Just started OH and am still using 2H PLL algs. I hate it when algs become pure muscle memory, I end up having to relearn them when I need to implement them elsewhere. It would make more sense to learn these for OH though. You're inspirationally fast 

Off topic; If only I had more time and motivation to practice this type of stuff...
I already practice on the way to work, at work (call center, so it's okay. Can cube whilst solving peoples technical problems on the phone) and on the way home. When I get home I practice bass guitar for an hour or two and then I'm pretty much done with things that require concentration. The bad thing about my practice habits is that I'm never 100% focused on the puzzle because I'm constantly being distracted by travel or work.


----------



## Diniz (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was a bit of work!

Anyone know the intro song? haha


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 28, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Thanks guys, it was a bit of work!
> 
> Anyone know the intro song? haha



Contra or Bionic arm?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 1, 2011)

I got them all down now. Now I just need to start practicing OH for real. I've never really done that. And again, good job on the video.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 1, 2011)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> Contra or Bionic arm?


 
Megaman 4 Stage Select =P


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been meaning to look for a list of OH algs. I'll use these. Thanks!


----------

